# ROP LE big version - Done (fair few pics). Beamshot added.



## Delvance (Feb 8, 2006)

Update 10/2 - Beamshot

Just a photo to show some incans in action. From left to right...
Surefire G2, G90 High Pressure, 2 x Unprotected 123, UCL

2D [email protected], CBP1650 x 6, ROP LOLA, Stock [email protected] lens + relfector, solder wicked spring

3D quad bored [email protected], 4 x 18650, ROP HOLA, LOP reflector, UCL, Contact cleaned switch

The shot, iirc is on 1/10 exposure, F2.8. Don't forget middle is SMO while right is LOP. I tried using some LED torches as well, but they weren't in the hunt (couldn't even see my EL tri star phazer's beam :laughing: ). Note that the modded G2 does VERY well considering size, i'd definitely recommend a G90 HP lamp and 2 r123s for a pocket rocket. Photo has been under-exposed to allow easier comparision of beams.

The 3D is alot lighter than the 2D as well, and for some reason, my eyes are telling me the lithium powered one is brighter than my old CBP powered one (the old one also had a soldered solderwick spring mod on the switch). Quick and dirty calculations give me over an hour of runtime with HOLA, all in a light package that can be cutdown to slightly over 2D size, and maybe even brighter than 6 CBP version. I've revised the batt circuit, has alot less connections now (less parts, less weight, less resistance). 

Was it worth it ? Oh yeah!!! The ROP bulbs also seem VERY tough and are always available and i don't need to mod to bipin.

I'll do a full proper beamshot set when i get more goodies in, waiting for some more batts and chargers, UCL, and some LOP reflectors...

(note: once the CBPs were discharged a bit, Lithium ROP stomped all over it. It seems the lithium ROP is running very "flat", no decline in output yet)






Hey all,

Awhile ago, i built my first [email protected] mod, it was a 2D ROP with a CBP powerplant. I loved it so much i got a better battery holder (EL 3aa to D to MM 6aa), soldered the spring with solder wick as well and applied contact cleaner to everything. The only thing i was left longing for was runtime...

So let's see...hrmm

Quadbored 3D [email protected]
3854 bulbset
4 x 18650 unprotected batteries + chargers + 4 nipple magnets
Cannibalised metal tops from Duracell D batts
Metal reflector
UCL
Some weirdo spring bought from Mitre10 (hardware place)






If you look carefully, you'll see some bits are missing, like a metal reflector and lens...they've been shipped methinks, just got to wait for them blah...

[email protected] switch disassembled for contact cleaning, i decided not to trick out the switch as i think the resistance might be crucial in avoiding an instaflash from hot 18650s.





The battery tops ...taken...from a pair of Duracell D batts





The bored out tailcap and that weirdo spring!





The metal plate is held in place by two nipple magnets, one per cell.





Due to a stack of 18650s being nowhere near the length of 3D's (it's a 3D host), i decided to use a spring to fill the gap. The following pic shows the order of items going into the torch. I probably will add some more metal plates eg, where the large spring contacts the bottom two cells.





So there it is, a ROP powered by 2 series 2 parallel config of 18650s.

The batteries are charging atm, so no beamshots  . Still waiting for some more DSD chargers too *sigh*. I realise this is not the most elegant solution, with the metal plates and the extra spring, but it worked =P. 

I'll use the torch for awhile, if i like it enough, i'll probably get it cut down to a size where i won't need the extra spring, but if i don't like it...the host is perfect for a [email protected] 100...

I'll get some beamshots happening when i get the UCL and metal reflector, perhaps comparing my 2D tweaked switch ROP and the LE one.

Thanks to KevinL, his posts on various ROPS got me started down this modding path hehe.


----------



## Sway (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: ROP LE big version - Done (fair few pics)*

Nice looking HAIII Mag 

Be *very, very careful* that the positive end cap for you battery pack doesn’t short out against the body of the light. 

Unprotected cells and shorts = something bad  :duck: :eeksign: 

Later
Kelly


----------



## missionaryman (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: ROP LE big version - Done (fair few pics)*

yes I second this - if that plate toches the edge and shorts with that much Li Ion in there I'll hear the bang all the way from Seven Hills!!!

Good work though - I appreciate your innovation.



Sway said:


> Nice looking HAIII Mag
> 
> Be *very, very careful* that the positive end cap for you battery pack doesn’t short out against the body of the light.
> 
> ...


----------



## Delvance (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: ROP LE big version - Done (fair few pics)*

Thanks for your concern peeps  . I'll probably get some heatshrink tubing tomorrow and use around the metal plates, that should be ok then and also provide a barrier from the magnets sliding and touching the torch body as well.


Seven Hills missionaryman ? I'm in hurstville!


----------



## DonShock (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: ROP LE big version - Done (fair few pics)*

I just put a couple of very small dabs of clear silicone arond the edges of the magnets so they are glued to the body of the battery and can't slide to the sides. It has the added bonus of keeping the magnets on the positive side of each battery when I pull a stack apart for charging instead of ending up with some cells with magnets on each end and others with none. I made sure not to cover the hloes for the ??? (PTC, I think it's called) on the top. Also, after the silicone dried, I made sure to scrape across the top of the magnets with a razor blade to make sure there was no silicone residue to prevent making contact. I can apply a pretty firm sideways pressure on the magnets and they don't go anywhere. I can't imagine a sideways shock, say from dropping the light, being enough to break the magnets loose from the silicone. Especially since in the light they are sandwiched in the battery stack with spring pressure in addition to the silicone.


----------



## andrewwynn (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: ROP LE big version - Done (fair few pics)*

when i did a very similar solution, i used electrical tape around the top disk:






very scary to consider a short!

-awr

PS i only used magnets an no glue.. but very strong magnets, plus with parallel construction you dont have to worry about the magnet sliding sideways and shorting.. if you use an actual battery top like i did.. you can leave a little of the edge on and it's not possible for a magnet to slide sideways past the tape.


----------



## KevinL (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: ROP LE big version - Done (fair few pics)*

Very nice.. dual stack 2x18650 sure does provide a lot of juice 

You're essentially running the ROP at just slightly over 1C, which is comparatively easygoing on the lithium ions, your discharge curve will be flatter and the light will be brighter as you've noticed vs the CBPs. The CBPs shine when they are hot off the charger, but once they lose that initial brightness and settle down to their normal discharge level, yours could indeed be brighter. Congratulations on the good work.


----------



## Delvance (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks Awr, since then, i have also used electrical tape on the top plate to prevent shorts. How did you find the thread ? Fairly old, i would've imagined it'd be buried by new threads by now lol.

KevinL,
Thanks . Yup it sure does spank the 2D with 6cbps. Depending on when the DSD charger cuts off the charge, usually the 2D hot off charger cbp and spring mod still can't match the 2s2p config (although that one has a full switch fix).


----------



## ptirmal (Jun 15, 2006)

You say your 3d mag is quad bored, it's not quad bored for 18650's though right? I assume it just has 2 bores down the sides for the 18650's to sit side by side?


----------



## DUQ (Jun 15, 2006)

Man, what a great idea. Im planning on building mor ROP's, I guess i'll try one of these. WTG Delvance.


----------



## Delvance (Jun 16, 2006)

ptirmal said:


> You say your 3d mag is quad bored, it's not quad bored for 18650's though right? I assume it just has 2 bores down the sides for the 18650's to sit side by side?


 
That's right, quad bored for 2 18650s to fit side by side, but it also has 2 smaller bore channels so it can fit any 4 AA's side by side.

Thanks DUQ


----------



## ptirmal (Jun 16, 2006)

Yea, I really want one now for a 2d setup if I can get one already bored


----------



## therisensun (Jun 17, 2006)

Delvance,

Good work. I find the 2s2p and possibly 3s2p 18650 solutions to be very intriquing. Great host -- very interested in that boring combination as well as the bored tail cap, grooving and anodizing (is that Ha III?) -- where did you get it?

Thanks,

Max


----------



## Delvance (Jun 18, 2006)

Max,

Thanks! The host was obtained from Fivemega, it was a special run i think and only about 10 or so were made and sold. You should be able to do the boring yourself with a file attached to a drill etc. GL!


----------



## DUQ (Jun 18, 2006)

Hmmm, :thinking: I can see a 1D ROP Low bored to fit 2 X 18650's


----------



## missionaryman (Jun 18, 2006)

DUQ said:


> Hmmm, :thinking: I can see a 1D ROP Low bored to fit 2 X 18650's


 
or even a 1D MAG85 tri bored for 3 17670's...


----------



## DUQ (Jun 18, 2006)

missionaryman said:


> or even a 1D MAG85 tri bored for 3 17670's...



Ooooo nice one MM


----------



## DrifT3R (Oct 17, 2006)

will the 2s2p 18650s fit in a 2d host or are they too long. Also, will they fit without boring?


----------



## dksd39 (Oct 17, 2006)

NO- 18650's will not fit without boring


----------



## andrewwynn (Oct 17, 2006)

my measurements show that 65mm x 2 is the absolute max to fit into a 2D light.. but 17650 (an unobtainable cell as far as i can tell) would fit 2-up w/o boring.. (usually only 17670).. 

-awr


----------



## DrifT3R (Oct 18, 2006)

andrewwynn said:


> my measurements show that 65mm x 2 is the absolute max to fit into a 2D light.. but 17650 (an unobtainable cell as far as i can tell) would fit 2-up w/o boring.. (usually only 17670)..
> 
> -awr


Does that mean it will fit or it won't. Assuming I don't want to bore?


----------

